# Valentines Day Meal?



## dazbarlby (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all

As you probably know its valentines day next tueaday and I wondered if anybody could help me out with a couple of good valentines recipe's?

I need a starter, main course and desert.

Thank you

 Daryl


----------

